# Windows 7 5.1 sound issues



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

This is proper weird, maybe someone can enlighten me. I decided to try W7 now itsdeveloped a tad, problem is I can't get sound working right. Sound plays out of the Left/Right speakers, but not from any of the other speakers. I've made sure the speakers aren't muted, selected 5.1, tried the MS and Realtek drivers, nothing works. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 26, 2009)

I had a similar issue too with my X-Fi, all I had to do was set to 5.1 in Windows Sound Properties/Settings, Set to 5.1 in X-Fi Audio Console, and I was good to go. I should've tried it w/my Realtek back when I used beta 7000...I don't quite recall hearing about them being ok w/5.1 or not in 7. Though I would assume it'd be ok. Any errors when installing drivers? If so did you try installing using Vista compatability mode? At least you have a solid 2.1 setup! 

What are you using to test surround? Realtek's built in deal? A movie? A game?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm using the MS thing. Gimme a few mins, I'll get a screenshot of all settings.

Ok I can't get a screenshot with all windows open so heres a list instead;

Selected 5.1 in windows
made sure nothing is muted
checked connections
tried realtek and MS drivers
twatted around with other settings with no effect


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Alright.. after a re-install Realtek CP is working, but still no 5.1


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok wtf? I've been dicking around and all my speakers now appear to be working.. however both the MS speaker test and the Realtek speaker test don't output sound from Rear left and right speakers, center and subwoofer. Something is supremely screwed up.. either in this W7 build or in the drivers. Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## vbx (Apr 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Ok wtf? I've been dicking around and all my speakers now appear to be working.. however both the MS speaker test and the Realtek speaker test don't output sound from Rear left and right speakers, center and subwoofer. Something is supremely screwed up.. either in this W7 build or in the drivers. Anyone else got any ideas?




I have the same problem.  Both in Vista and Win7.  However, in XP it works fine.  It's a driver issue. If I use the drivers provided by MS, I get what you get.  But, if I use the one provided by Sony (XP driver)  it worked for me. 

Basically, with the MS driver, the center speaker plays on my rear left speaker.  My rear left plays in the center and my rear right is DEAD.

The left, right, and sub work OK.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 27, 2009)

I found a fix for the problem, in the Realtek CP disable Center, Subwoofer and Rear Pair. All speakers and sub should now work. Messed up, I know.


----------



## hangman04 (Jul 1, 2010)

*solution*

i found a way for W7:
Go Control Panel->Hardware and Sounds->Sound->Speakers->Dolby and click Dolby prologic IIx (natural bass is optional)


----------

